# Hummel solo piano music



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've really liked the pieces I've heard so far, but they have been mostly piano sonatas. There is a nice earlier E flat piano sonata, and a really impressive later one in D major. It surprises me he didn't write more piano sonatas. Are there other works that you know about and like?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

The main ones I have been listening to recently were his varaitions on themes from operas, including Variations on the March from Isouard's Cendrillon, Op. 40. Pretty obscure works; there's one Naxos CD that has a whole set and I've been enjoying the works on there so far 

http://www.amazon.com/At-Opera-J-N-...385496108&sr=8-1&keywords=hummel+at+the+opera


----------



## bejart (Nov 16, 2012)

I've enjoyed the piano sonata series by Ian Hobson, in a 3 disc set on the 'Arabesque' label. You might also like his piano trios, which have been recorded by several groups. Finally, the 2 disc set of his 'Chamber Music' on the 'Meridian' label with Christine Croshaw on piano and Clive Conway on flute is excellent.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

This is all I have by Hummel. Only two piano sonatas in the list and they are very nice, but man those flute sonatas and the Grande Rondeau Brilliante are exceptional, albeit off topic.

Flute sonata in A, Op. 64 - Lise Daoust, et al (1996) Naxos
Flute sonata in D, Op. 50 - Lise Daoust, et al (1996) Naxos 
Flute sonata in G, Op. 2, No. 2 - 1 - Lise Daoust, et al (1996) Naxos
Grande Rondeau Brilliant - Lise Daoust, et al (1996) Naxos 
Piano Concerto No. 2 in Am, Op. 85 - Tamas Pal / Budapest Chamber Orchestra; Hae-won Chang, piano (1987) 
Naxos 8.550837 
Piano Concerto No. 3 in Bm, Op. 89 - Tamas Pal / Budapest Chamber Orchestra; Hae-won Chang, piano 
(1987) Naxos 8.550837 
*Piano Sonata No. 4 in C, Op. 38 - Phyllis Moss (2005) Centaur Records 
Piano Sonata No. 5 in F# minor, Op. 81 - Phyllis Moss (2005) Centaur Records*

Listening to these today I can't imagine how anyone considered him a 2nd rate Beethoven, as we were told when I was growing up. He is nothing like Beethoven. Closer to an Austrian Rossini I'd say.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm working on his etude op125 n°1 at the moment. It's tricky stuff (well, it's for me a least), but it's actually pretty cool and has a few daring harmonic changes. I think all or at least most of his etudes are considered excellent - very musical and great technical stuff. Well, at least they are by my teacher, who is an excellent pianist and teacher herself.

I think they're interesting because apparently they focus first on polyphony and on the difficulties that complex musical writing involves on the piano, and then on fingers. They're very far away from the mechanical "harmonized scales and arpeggios" type of etude.
Saying that, I wonder if the kind of difficulty they focus on cannot be compared to the kind of difficulty you'd find in Brahms - not flashy, particulatly if you just listen to it without seeing what happens, but extremely problematic nonetheless. Anyway, they get your ears and brain working as much as your finger, and that's great.

I don't think it was intended to be concert material though.

A selection of 6 études, played by Mary Louise Boehm

This one seems rather hard

That's a cool set of études, really ! !


----------



## tonal (Dec 24, 2013)

I enjoyed the 2 Hummel Chamber Music discs too (Meridian label, UK) having heard the pianist on them, Christine Croshaw, on Radio 3 playing the Rondo Brillante op109, there is a sample of this on her website also www.christinecroshaw.com


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Hough has recorded 2 discs of Hummel afaik - a disc of piano sonatas and the amin and bmin piano concerti to rave reviews. (once you hear the astounding virtousity, you'll realise why! He likens learning them to a baptism of fire)


----------



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

There's a set of bagatelles.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have been enjoying he complete Hummel Sonatas on Naxos by pianist Hae Won Chang and Constance Sheen. I really think there should be more interest in these works.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks, clavbear!

Thanks to you I now know that I love Hummel. A passion perhaps because of his classical/romantic works. So far, I've only heard his Piano Concertino in G major [Period performance with fortepiano] and it was an absolute delight.

No second-grade composer here, folks. Let his name be known throughout the world as a foremost composer of piano and orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a recording of his Sonata no. 5 op. 81. Of those composers from the late Classical/early Romantic era I like Hummel a lot - I've tended to focus on his chamber works but it's perhaps still surprising that I haven't investigated his solo piano output further.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I don´t think beautiful pianist Daria Gloukhova may consider Hummel as a second rate composer. Check out her tatoo:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

His 7th piano sonata in G major very much harkens back to Clementi, Mozart, and Haydn, with its petite form, though it employs some degree of his usual virtuosity. I have really been enjoying this piece lately.


----------

